# Walk through made me walk away



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

I have been hanging around the forum for over a month, joined recently and was hoping to join your group today as a proud new owner of a 23 RS but no. This forum is great. It has helped me quite a bit and when the time for donations comes, I'm in. But let's get on subject. During a quick walk around yesterday when the wife and me went just to look, I discovered the front pass through storage area on the passenger's side had standing water. We just had a hurricane past through Ga. and I wanted to look the trailer over before they had time to clean up after the heavy rain. The salesman, the sales manager, and me could not find where the leak came from. The vinyl in that area had come unglued and was discolored. The trim around the inside door opening had come unglued too. I was sick as was the sales people. They are trying to find another 23RS and get it moved in but they are new to this model. I told them I would come by this morning and look at the area after it had dryed, but the wood looked like it was swelling up yesterday. We decided the water must have come from the door not being secured. Sound right? No other leaks anywhere and I looked everywhere and the rain we had was heavy to say the least. The trailer looked great other than that. I'm just sick.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

With as many people that look at trailers on the lots, sometimes doors get left unlatched. Personally I would think that this is what happen but I would also have the dealer climb on to the roof to check the front roof seam. This seam has caused more than one leak and I think that one of the places it could show up is the front storage as the water could run down inside the front wall. Also look real close at the front outside hitch light. At least one forum member has indicated that the light was not sealed very well.

I also found that the flooring does not appear to be glued down anywhere in my trailer and that it is held in place by all of the cabinets and trim. I think this may be on purpose but do not know for sure.

If you can find no reason for the puddle have them close it up and do a hose test to see if it will leak again. If it doesn't there is no reason not to buy it, just ask for a nice discount







.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ga Camper,

Don't give up. I just recently got our 23RS home and we really like it. We've had a truck camper, 5er, and now the Outback and in terms of quality for the price it far exceeds the others.

Sorry it didn't work on the first try but stick with it - and stick with the PDI! Mine was OK but had a leak in the fresh water supply to the kitchen sink - simple fix but if it had gone unattended it could have been bad.

Hope to hear good news for you in the near future!

Brian


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If the pass through door is left unlatched, you can get some rain migration into the compartment. Especially with the wind and rain that was coming down curtesy of Ivan. If there is no major structural damage, and the hose test comes up negative, I say go for it, with an appropriate discount of course.

Another place to look for seal failure is the DOT marker lights across the front leading edge.

Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I live a 100 miles away from my dealer. He had notified me that the rig was in and I arranged to get the walk thru and pick it up the next Saturday (about a week away). Thursday evening, just 2 days before pickup, all that was on the local news was coverage of a huge rain and hail storm centered right on top of my dealer. They even had a tornado which is unheard of here in the great northwest. I could just see myself arriving Saturday morning and seeing broken windows and shattered firberglass.

When I finally showed up and inspected it, it had come thru unscathed. It had been in the center of one of the worst storms we have had for as long as I can remember. No leaks, no damage -- it held up very well.


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

I paid the dealer another visit Sat. after the area had time to dry. They had pulled the trailer into the service lot and were washing it. When I looked that area over again, no leaking. The wood under the vinyl was not swelling and a slight discloring of the vinyl was all that was left. I was able to talk the dealer into a good credit in his parts store and I will going back today to pick it up. A thorough PDI is coming their way like it or not. If all goes well, will be pulling it home this afternoon.

Thanks for the advise.








Looking forward to our frist trip on 6 Oct at Vogel State Park here in GA.


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Picked it up. No problems. Discloration is now unnoticeable (spelling?). Backed a 8' 5" wide trailer (awning rails and lights added) through a 9' 4" gate. Didn't hit anything but was tough. I've got to widen the gate, sooner or later I'll hit it. Just so much patience to go around. Love the outback. sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Randy, been there done that, and that's why I have a Power Mover now. I didnt' need to yell at my wife or risk scraping the camper one day. Congrats on the new camper and getting it home safe and sound.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We have a 23RS too. We bought it in April, (I think). We haven't had any issues with our Outback with the exception of silly stuff like latches and such. But, over the last couple of weeks with the hurricane rains -- also in GA, we've discovered some wet carpet at the end of the queen bed (front). We also think the culprit was the utility door. When we were getting all that crazy rain last Thursday, my husband put a clothespin (of all things) on the exterior drain lip above the awning to divert the water trail. Since then, he has cranked the trailer front-end up a bit to push the water to the back. So far, so good. Just thought these might be some ideas that you could use.

By the way, where are you in GA? We've discovered we're 1 of 3 families in GA within 20 miles of each other (McDonough/Covington).









C-


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Did you buy your Outback in Stone Mountain or Woodstock?

Reverie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Randy

I am glad you got your Outback and that you are pleased with it. I wish you lots of great fun and memories ahead.

Thor


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Randy, congratulations and welcome to Outbackers! Glad to here the trailer checked out OK. Just a quick heads up on these door latches, It's possible to have the deadbolts latched and the door handles unlocked. If someone tries to open the door it will break the seal but not open. I'm constantly checkin our doors especially with the kids. Just a thought. Enjoy! Brian


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks to all. I have already picked up numberous ideas from this forum. Great forum with some anal individuals like me. I love to research an idea to death before I try it.

We live in wonderful Warner Robins, Ga. Just below Macon.

Got the RV at Midstate Rv in Byron. If you go there do plenty of research and take your tooth pulling tools. They will get right but you have to show them that you know your information and are not going to settle for anything more then what you asked for at the start. Chose them cause they are the only dealer close with Outbacks. Me and the wife had to have one once we saw them.


----------

